# Belegungsplan



## LLHELBIG (11. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe heute ein neues Projekt angefangen. Leider bin ich mir nicht genau sicher wie ich den Belegungspaln für die Gästeverwaltung bauen kann.

es sollte ungefähr so aussehen:





Man sollte eine neue Buchung anlegen können indem man, den Zeitraum markiert und sobald die Maus losgelassen wird, soll ein Fenster aufgehen.

Ich hoff Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke


----------



## pinerski (11. Jun 2009)

Mach doch eine swing Anwendung mit einer JTable, dort setzt du dann
	
	
	
	





```
setSelectionMode(ListSelectionModel.MULTIPLE_INTERVAL_SELECTION);
```
und fügst noch einen MouseListener an und schon ist die Anwendung fast fertig.


----------



## Geeeee (11. Jun 2009)

pinerski hat gesagt.:


> Mach doch eine swing Anwendung mit einer JTable, dort setzt du dann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:toll: :applaus:
UND vor allem hat er recht 
naja..evtl. ein bisschen mehr Arbeit


----------



## Meru (12. Jun 2009)

Darf ich fragen, wie man eine solche Tabelle mit Java macht? Wollte schon immer mal wissen wie man solche Header macht, die einen Colspan zum Subheader (untergeordneter Header [in diesem Falle die Tage]) haben.


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jun 2009)

dafür gibts manch fertige Library, schau mal bei google, etwa
jtable zellen verbinden - Google-Suche
->
Java CodeGuru: (none)


----------



## LLHELBIG (1. Nov 2010)

*auskram*

leider hatte ich keine zeit das projekt überhaupt anzufangen. Nun habe ich wieder genügend zeit um mich mit programmierung wieder zu beschäftigen.

Ich habe mir jetzt eine tabelle angelegt mit zb. 6 Zeilen. die erste spalte ist "fest verankert" d.h. wenn man scrollt wird die erste spalte nicht verschoben sondern erst die 2. soweit passt auch schon alles. nun stellt sich jetzt die frage wie mach ich das mit dem datum im header. man soll durch scrollen immer einen tag weiter bzw. einen tag zurück kommen, d.h. sobald ich scroll müssten die daten nachgeladen werden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe oder habt ihr eine bessere idee?

vorab schonmal danke für die hilfe


----------



## LLHELBIG (1. Nov 2010)

keiner nen plan xD


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

Im Ernst? Du postest eine Frage in einem über 1 Jahr altem Thread und drängelst schon nach nicht mal 3 Stunden?
Naja, ich denke du kannst es alles über TableModel machen, so dass du da entscheidest was angezeigt wird und was nicht.


----------

